# What is the deal with black orchids?



## aemaki09

I've been looking for information on this for a while and have seen there's a lot of conflicting views on it.

If someone was to enter one in a show, would they be faulted for being a "Black fish with irid" or would they be multicolor, or is there another type of class for them?

BO's are my favorite, so I'd like to be able to breed to get them, but wont if they aren't showable.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought that I read that iridescent on a black is a fault but Basement Bettas will have to tell you for sure.


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah I read that somewhere too, but then I read other articles and what-not and most of them said different things so now I'm confused.


----------



## homegrown terror

red is a tricky proposition with show standards. unless it's obviously "supposed" to be there (as in a solid red, or a red dragon's fins) it's usually a crippling fault. any red patches in fins or scales, or iridescence on top of another color, will severely limit your chances. if i'm not mistaken, for a BO to place, you cannot have ANY colors on him other than the solid black, and the blue-green-purple between his rays.


----------



## DiiQue

From Basement Bettas (taken from the other thread):



Basement Bettas said:


> Black orchid is a bad black fish. a black fish should have no other color.. so the orchid pattern is a fault. the came about trying to get fertile females. So you would hope for some really good black fish with the orchids in your spawns.
> 
> The dumbos have one fin grossly out of proportion to the other fins. A show betta is all about symetry. Now breed the other fins to be in proportion and you are back in business.. but that might be a bit much.


----------



## Basement Bettas

A multi should have three colors in random patterns on the fish. A BO is a black fish with metallic on body and into the fins. When you have a solid fish and there is any other color present.. it is a fault. The amount of contrast determines the fault. So steel is not as easy to see as royal blue.. so the stee, would be major fault and the blue a severe fault to the point of Do if enough.

To create a class you would first have to get it established enough as a variation and have enough other people breeding it to make the "cost" of that class worth while. Remember a class takes time to just, time to do admin for the entries and placings and they must have 3 ribbons.


----------



## Basement Bettas

aemaki09 said:


> Yeah I read that somewhere too, but then I read other articles and what-not and most of them said different things so now I'm confused.


though a real pretty color combo we have to go back to the current IBC standards for what is acceptable in the shows. So some of the BO info on the web may be just discussing the color. In a class it will get faulted as there are some decent blacks being bred. Most of mine are pretty clean as far as irid.. just working on darker black and improved form.

On a side note I do have some eggs in the nest from some blacks as I type.. fingers super crossed....


----------



## Basement Bettas

If you really want to breed them make the color super good. Just the lace pattern in the fins and have good contrast and enter them in variations. If the form is good you can get some ribbons out of them as you establish them for a possible trial class.


----------



## aemaki09

Ok so basically, if they have irid on the body it's not worth it.
What about if they only have the blue webbing on the fins?

By the way, thanks for replying basement bettas! I love reading your reviews!


----------



## aemaki09

Oh you must have been typing while I was.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Basement Bettas

aemaki09 said:


> Ok so basically, if they have irid on the body it's not worth it.
> What about if they only have the blue webbing on the fins?
> 
> By the way, thanks for replying basement bettas! I love reading your reviews!


They will be bad blacks. If form outstanding then form and finnage can work for points. If you want t do the variations you have to develop and even color pattern in all three fins.. not just the tail or most of them. Always think symmetry.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! I meant to say all 3 but wasn't thinking. I think I'll work on something else for now, atleast get my foot in the door, and maybe eventually move on to working on this.


----------



## Basement Bettas

aemaki09 said:


> Thanks! I meant to say all 3 but wasn't thinking. I think I'll work on something else for now, atleast get my foot in the door, and maybe eventually move on to working on this.


I hear ya.. I love black but that I needed to get success on an easier color. SO doing red, irids, black and metallics. Keeoing them going and perfection color and form are going to keep me busy a long while


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah no kidding! I have no idea what I'll be working on, I've actually got another thread called something like "are any of these guys worth it" in show bettas, would you mind checking it out? I cant decide which ones if any I should spawn, I dont have pics of any of most of the females yet because I havent recieved them, but I have no idea which of those boys would be the best to work with.
Any suggestions you have would be absolutely wonderful! 
Thanks again!


----------



## crowntaillove3

If I am understanding this, you guys are saying that it is a fault. I very recently joined the IBC, and I read in the handbook that there were standards for black orchids. And is it just me, or do you only see that quality in crowntails?


----------



## aemaki09

You see black orchids in HM's too. Not sure if its in other tail types or not, havent really been looking.
And yes, your understanding right. IF the black orchid has irid on his body then its a fault. If he only has the coloration on his fins, and it has to be all three, then its okay to be shown in variations. -- atleast thats how I understood it.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay. You are correct. Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought that you were saying that if it is a black orchid at all, then it is a faulted solid black. The standard does say that there CAN'T be any color on the body. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## aemaki09

crowntaillove3 said:


> Okay. You are correct. Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought that you were saying that if it is a black orchid at all, then it is a faulted solid black. The standard does say that there CAN'T be any color on the body. Thanks for clarifying!


No problem! That's what I was trying to understand originally with this post too.
They are literally my favorite coloring, but I'll have to wait to get into them till I get my foot in the door with other color types. I'm about to start working with different types of blues. I have a platinum blue & white bf pair, blue marble pair, and a blue fancy pair coming to me this week hopefully


----------



## crowntaillove3

This truly is one of the neatest coloring patterns! Are they rare?


----------



## Basement Bettas

crowntaillove3 said:


> If I am understanding this, you guys are saying that it is a fault. I very recently joined the IBC, and I read in the handbook that there were standards for black orchids. And is it just me, or do you only see that quality in crowntails?


There is no standard for BO. It is something you see in the breeding of black and as a black fish would be faulted accordingly. The CT standard is the form standard. The basic colors are for ALL bettas. A black CT will be judged by same color standard as the black HM or PK.

This is what you are seeing in the standard:
"AREA 6 CLASS ONLY - BLACK ORCHID 

The following Black Patterned Betta for Area 6 only is included in Division E Classes. "

Area 6 is not the US so that color is not acceptable here in a show class.


----------



## aemaki09

Basement Bettas said:


> There is no standard for BO. It is something you see in the breeding of black and as a black fish would be faulted accordingly. The CT standard is the form standard. The basic colors are for ALL bettas. A black CT will be judged by same color standard as the black HM or PK.
> 
> This is what you are seeing in the standard:
> "AREA 6 CLASS ONLY - BLACK ORCHID
> 
> The following Black Patterned Betta for Area 6 only is included in Division E Classes. "
> 
> Area 6 is not the US so that color is not acceptable here in a show class.


Thanks for clearing that up again!
I really hope to be as knowledgeable as you are someday


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah but like basement betta's said, it's for area 6, which is not in the US


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll delete it.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thank you. I was unaware of that...


----------



## crowntaillove3

I would delete it, but the "edit" button is not showing up.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm very sorry for posting that.


----------



## dramaqueen

No problem. You didn't know.


----------



## Basement Bettas

crowntaillove3 said:


> Thank you. I was unaware of that...


No problem.. most don't know. If you are new to the IBC that will come in time and there are no hard feelings. They just let you know and get the posts deleted.

The BO is a beautiful color and the classes are a bit different over seas. Now that you are a member go look at the other area show results. You will see the different classes and also what AB breeders are winning classes in their area. If you are a serious breeder, knowing that an AB seller also breeds to your standard helps not having a lot of junk up the genetic pike. And you will tend to see those winners consistently have better form in their fish for sale. If you are going to buy and import.. need to make sure you get your monies worth.


----------

